# Revision of right ventrical and atrial pacing leads - Device Testing code?



## bailsb (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Question regarding device testing after a revision of right ventricular and atrial leads.

Patient is taken to the OR.  The current dual -chamber pacemaker is explanted to get access to the leads.  The right ventricular lead is revised and the right atrial lead is revised.  The pocket is revised.  The pacemaker is placed back into the pocket.  The pacemaker device is tested and programmed.  All under fluor guidance.

The only code I see here is 33220.  

I have been told by other coders that I can also code 93641 - Electrophysiologic evaluation of single or dual chamber pacing cardioverter-defibrillator leads including defibrillation threshold evaluation (induction of arrhythmia, evaluation of sensing and pacing for arrhythmia termination) at time of initial implantation or replacement; with testing of single or dual chamber pacing cardioverter-defibrillator pulse generator.

This does not seem correct to me based on the description for 93641 is for ICD devices.  If 93641 is not appropriate, is there another code that is appropriate for testing a pacer during a procedure like this?

Just in need of a little direction.

Thank you,
Brendan Bailey, CPC


----------



## CANDYLOVER (Jul 25, 2013)

read procedure code 33222


----------



## bailsb (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm.  I think the main code here is 33220.  Base on edits 33222 is bundled into 33220.  My question was if there is a code for testing and programing a pacer device during a revision.  Candylover, maybe I am overlooking something and you could elaborate on your recommendation?  Thank you.


----------



## ccollison (Jul 25, 2013)

93641 is an EP code to be used with ICD's not pacemakers.  Testing the ppm or leads,  post implant is part of the normal procedure.


----------



## bailsb (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you CCollison.  That's what I thought as well.


----------

